# اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟



## mero_engel (21 مايو 2008)

قال له: يا ولدي
امتحاناتك قربت وقدامك طريقين:

اما تنجح او ترسب اذا نجحت خير وبركة

اما اذا رسبت فقدامك طريقين:

اما تصيع في الشوارع او تسجل في العسكرية 

اذا صعت ما يخالف

اما اذا دخلت العسكرية فعندك خيارين:

اما الشرطة او الجيش 

اذا اخترت الشرطة خير وبركة

اما اذا اخترت الجيش فقدامك خيارين:

اما يوزعونك في القوات الاحتياطية او على الجبهة القوات الاحتياطية خير ونعمة

اما اذا حطوك على الجبهة فعندك احتمالين:
اما ترد بالسلامه او تنلعن بقذيفة 

اذا رجعت خير وبركة 

اما اذا ضربتك قذيفه فقدامك طريقين:

اما تشفى او تموت .. اذا شفيت احمد ربك

اما اذا مت فقدامك طريقين:

اما تاكلك الكلاب او تتعفن 

اذا اكلتك الكلاب خير وبركة

اما اذا عفنت فقدامك طريقين:

اما تتحول غاز طبيعي او نفط ..
اذا صرت غاز خير وبركة

واذا تحولت نفط فقدامك طريقين:

اما يصدرونك نفط خام او يكررونك في مصفات نفط .. اذا صدروك خير وبركة

اما اذا بيكررونك فقدامك طريقين:

اما يحولونك زيت شل او مواد تنظيف

اذا صرت زيت خير ونعمة

اما اذا حولوك مواد تنظيف فقدامك طريقين:

اما تصير صابون او تصير ورق تواليت

اذا صرت صابون خير وبركة

اما اذا صرت ورق تواليت 

والله يا ولدي انك بتاكل تبن



فانجح احسنلك من البداية


----------



## sosana (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*

ههههههههههههه
حلوة اوي


----------



## mero_engel (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*



sosana قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوي


 
*ميرسي ليكي سوسنا *
*وعلي مرورك الجميل حبيبتي*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوووووووة يا ميرو ​


----------



## noraa (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*

تصدق  دو لو ابويا  كنت  سقطت  علشات اموتوا بالحسرة  مشكور


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا كله ايه دا

ميرسي يا ميرو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*

هههههههههههههه

شكرا يا مــيرو على الموضوع​


----------



## emy (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_ههههههههههههههه_
_انا برضه بقول كده يوم يذاكر ويريحنا كلنا_​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههالحكاية حلوة و اصيلها عراقي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Ramzi (24 مايو 2008)

انجح يا ولدي بلاش كل هالشحططه


----------



## max mike (25 مايو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> حلوووووووة يا ميرو ​


 
*انتي الاحلي ياسكر*
*نورتي الموضوع يا قمر*
​


----------



## mero_engel (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*



noraa قال:


> تصدق دو لو ابويا كنت سقطت علشات اموتوا بالحسرة مشكور


 
*ههههههههههههههه*
*لا حلوه يا نورا*
*طب كويس انه ربنا ستر ومطلعش والدك*
*وطلعت النمره غلط*​


----------



## mero_engel (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> دا كله ايه دا​
> ميرسي يا ميرو
> ...


 
*هههههههههه*
*ايه رايك *
*اي خدمه*
*اعتقد مفيش شلل اكتر من كده*
*نورتي يا نيفين موضوعي يا قمر*​


----------



## mero_engel (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> هههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> شكرا يا مــيرو على الموضوع​


 
*ميرسي ليك يا روكي *
*نورت الموضوع بمرورك الجميل*
​


----------



## mero_engel (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*



emy قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> 
> _ههههههههههههههه_
> 
> _انا برضه بقول كده يوم يذاكر ويريحنا كلنا_​


*ههههههههههههههه*
*ماهو لو كان ذاكر من الاول *
*مكنش حصل دا كله وريحنا *
*ولا سمعنا كلام ابوه *
*هههههه*

*ميرسي ايمي نورتيني حبيببتي*​


----------



## mero_engel (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*



amjad-ri قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههالحكاية حلوة و اصيلها عراقي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 
*هههههههههه*
*مش عارفه الحقيقه *
*صدقني انت ادري بقي *
*ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## mero_engel (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*



Ramzi قال:


> انجح يا ولدي بلاش كل هالشحططه



*عندك حق يارمز صدقني*
*بس مين يسمع بقي *
*عيال طايشه نعملها ايه*
*هههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك نورتني*​


----------



## mero_engel (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*



مايكل مايك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*يارب دايما مبسوط وبتضحك*
*نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2008)

دى مش نصايح ( ده رعب )
الحمد لله لا انا هذا الاب ولا انا وبالذات هذا الابن
كنت هدور على طريق ثالث
موضزع جميل الرب يعطيك دايما روح النجاح والنصره
اسعدنى موضوعك              صلى لاجلى


----------



## mero_engel (31 يوليو 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> دى مش نصايح ( ده رعب )
> الحمد لله لا انا هذا الاب ولا انا وبالذات هذا الابن
> كنت هدور على طريق ثالث
> موضزع جميل الرب يعطيك دايما روح النجاح والنصره
> اسعدنى موضوعك صلى لاجلى


 
*اشكر ربنا انه الموضوع عجبك*
*والحمدلله انها جت علي كده *
*وما اخدتش الطريق الثالث ههههههههه*
* نورت الموضوع يا نهيسي*​


----------



## وردة الكويت (1 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههه
حلوه


----------



## mero_engel (2 أغسطس 2008)

وردة الكويت قال:


> ههههههههههه
> حلوه


 
*ميرسي ليكي ورده الكويت *
*نورتي الموضوع بمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## جيلان (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*

*هههههههههههههه
ايه وجع القلب ده
اكيد هينجح بعد الكلمتين دول*


----------



## mero_engel (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *ايه وجع القلب ده*
> *اكيد هينجح بعد الكلمتين دول*


* تفتكري هيحس علي دمه *
*بعد الكلمتيتن دول :t9:*
*في ناس بتبقي زي ما تقولي كده ياختي بتستمتع بالكلام دا *
*ربنا يستر عليه هههههههههه*
*جيلالالالالالالان حبيبتي ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل *
*نورت الموضوع يا قمر*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> قال له: يا ولدي
> امتحاناتك قربت وقدامك طريقين:
> 
> اما تنجح او ترسب اذا نجحت خير وبركة
> ...




*مشكورة mero_engel
كلام الاب عسل
ههههههههههههههه
سلام المسيح
*​هدية على قصة النجاح:
*حرامي نجح ابنه خاد الشهادة .الاب:اي رأيك في سيارة الجيران.​*​


----------



## mariam201097 (23 أغسطس 2008)

ههههاى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههة


----------



## kokielpop (24 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههههه

جامدة موت 

تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*

*والله انا لو منه لاسقط علشان اجيبلة ساكتة قلبية 

ده لو بيحس طبعا ​*


----------



## mero_engel (26 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *مشكورة mero_engel*
> 
> *كلام الاب عسل*
> *ههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 
*يعني انت عجبك كلام الاب بس *
*والابن لا:t9:*
*ههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك يا كليم*

*وعجبتني النكته *
*جايه في مكانها صح يعني ههههههههههه*
*نورتني بمشاركتك الجميله *
​


----------



## mero_engel (26 أغسطس 2008)

mariam201097 قال:


> ههههاى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههة


 

*ياااااااااارب دايما مبسوطه وتضحكي *
*نورتي الموضوع  يا مريم*​


----------



## mero_engel (26 أغسطس 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *جامدة موت *​
> 
> *تسلم ايدك *​


* هههههههههههههه *
*اي خدمه عشان تعرف بس*
*نورت يا كوكي الموضوع *
*بمشاركتك الجميله*​


----------



## mero_engel (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اب ينصح ابنه ....شوف بيقوله ايه؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *والله انا لو منه لاسقط علشان اجيبلة ساكتة قلبية ​*
> 
> 
> _*ده لو بيحس طبعا *_​


 
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*يخرب عقلك يا انجي*
*دا ايه الغل والغيظ اللي جواكي دا يابت *
*ميررررررررررررررررررسي يا جيجي *
*علي مشاركتك العسل زيك*
*نورتي الموضوع ياقمر*
​


----------

